# Aufrufbaum einer Methode



## freez (8. Nov 2012)

Hallo Community,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Eclipse (out of the box, bzw. per Plugin) sich den Aufrufbaum einer Methode anzuschauen. 

Mir geht die Funktion "References" nicht weit genug ... ich sehe leider nur, in welchen Methoden meine Methode aufgerufen wird, aber ich würde gern sehen, welche Methode wiederum diese Methode aufruft etc.

Bei der Fehlersuche kommt man schnell durcheinander, wenn man versucht die einzelnen Aufrufe händisch zu suchen.


----------



## nillehammer (8. Nov 2012)

Das geht über den sog. StackTrace, der aus Elementen des Typs 
	
	
	
	





```
StackTraceElement
```
 besteht. Einen Stacktrace kannst Du auf verschiedene Weisen erzeugen:

```
// über current Thread
Thread.currentThread().getStackTrace()

//mit einem extra für diesen Zweck erzeugten Throwable
new Throwable().getStackTrace()
```
[EDIT]Ach sorry, ich hab nicht richtig gelesen, dass Du das in Eclipse sehen willst. Mit meiner Antwort kannst Du Dir es im laufenden Programm ausgeben lassen...[/EDIT]
[EDIT]So, ich jetzt auch nochmal: Ich hab meine Aussage ja nicht revidiert, mich nur entschuldigt, dass ich die Frage nicht richtig gelesen habe. Post Löschen geht ja leider nicht. Deswegen hab ich's so gemacht.[/EDIT]


----------



## Beni (8. Nov 2012)

Rechtsklick auf Methode, dann "Open Call Hierarchy".

[EDIT]Wenn hier jeder rumeditiert, will ich auch.[/EDIT]


----------



## D4rkscr43m (8. Nov 2012)

Hallo nillehammer, ich glaube freez sucht eine Möglichkeit, bei der er das Programm nicht erst starten muss, sondern direkt in Eclipse den Aufrufbaum sieht.
Leider kenne ich dafür aber keine Möglichkeit.

[EDIT]Wenn nillehammer seine Aussage revidiert und die Lösung sogar noch gepostet wird, muss ich hier ja auch nochmal editieren ^^[/EDIT]


----------



## freez (9. Nov 2012)

Der Tipp von Beni war Gold wert. Das habe ich gesucht. Danke (wieder was gelernt ).

[CLOSED]


----------

